# Vandy Vape Pulse 24-BF dual coil RDA



## Dubz (22/7/17)

http://www.vandyvape.com/detail/Atomizer/37

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (22/7/17)

Now that's more like it.


----------



## Waine (7/9/17)

VandyVape have excelled over the past year and this RDA is a good example.

Fresh into squonking — On the hunt for a good 24mm BF RDA, I researched this, then picked one up. I have no regrets. Here are some thoughts.

I am loving the release of new generation RDA's with a variety of drip tip options, especially the Ultem tips. I think the manufacturers have caught on that most serious vapers want a decent drip tip, or at least an adapter, in the box. The Pulse offers a pleasant Goon style Ultem tip, a black plastic one and a 510 adapter. Very nice indeed!

Another concept I enjoy are post less decks, and specifically those that are easy to build on. This deck is spacious and dead easy to coil and wick. No worries about the coil legs being too long or too short. You get a lot of lee way, and 'margin of error' here. I enjoy the option of dual or single coils, preferring the latter, of late. My single coil performs extremely well in this unit.

The Pulse 24 is not a great looker, which for me is a non-deal breaker. It is plain looking, but the efficacy thereof far outweighs the dull logos.

Flavour production is right up there with its rivals. The Kennedy style airflow is great, but better than the Kennedy as there is no chance of juice dripping off the coils and leaking out of the 4 downward facing tubes. Amazing!

The 7ml deep juice well and the way the BF functions is excellent. You don't see the juice in the well, but the cotton absorbs perfectly.

Due to the hidden well design, a clever airflow system and conical top, this RDA is almost 99% leak proof. I have tested this in my briefcase.

My rating: 7/10. So I recommend it? Hell, yes! I am loving mine!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (7/9/17)

Nice review. The Pulse 22 I picked up from @BumbleBee is a winner too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (7/9/17)

@Waine I see you setiled on Vt Inbox. ....winner mod IMO. Just setup in escribe and modifyou bottles to take silicone and u be smiling


----------



## Waine (12/9/17)

Ugi said:


> @Waine I see you setiled on Vt Inbox. ....winner mod IMO. Just setup in escribe and modifyou bottles to take silicone and u be smiling



Hi there @Ugi Yes, I'm very happy with the Inbox. I don't use any of the features, no interest at all in TC or other unique features. I only have it on VW mode. 75 Watts is sufficient for my BF needs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/9/17)

Waine said:


> Hi there @Ugi Yes, I'm very happy with the Inbox. I don't use any of the features, no interest at all in TC or other unique features. I only have it on VW mode. 75 Watts is sufficient for my BF needs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You guys are just making me more excited. I will be collecting my VT Inbox in about two weeks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (13/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> You guys are just making me more excited. I will be collecting my VT Inbox in about two weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aish, it must be horrible to have to wait so long for something so nice. Hang in there. It is worth it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/9/17)

Waine said:


> Aish, it must be horrible to have to wait so long for something so nice. Hang in there. It is worth it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waiting for some of the stuff since July - but 10 more days and I will be in SA to collect the first lot in CT, and then 4 day later in PE for the bulk collection. Yeah!!!!!! I'll be able to post the biggest Vapemail post that has been seen in a long time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

